# Can someone recommend good, reasonably priced C-Stands and source?



## cayenne (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello all,
In conjunction to my other post asking about the ORLIT battery powered strobe, it occurred to me, I might not have a helper and might need to put it on a stand while outdoors with a modifier.

Is there such a thing as a reasonably priced C-Stand and where can I get them?

Is there an alternative to a C-Stand that is study enough to hold approx 8 lbs with modifier outdoors?

Thanks in advance!!

Cayenne


----------



## Pookie (Apr 12, 2017)

I would check Kupo... from what I've heard they are the same manufactures of Avenger gear but sold off brand. I have Avenger, Matthews and Kupo. I now only buy from Kupo as they are reasonably priced and equally well made. I'd also forgo the C-stand and buy a Junior Roller and not add the casters for location work, in the studio I use them on casters. They are beefy and hold up to 26lbs easily...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/862398-REG/Kupo_ks300712_Junior_Roller_Stand_8_8.html


----------



## cayenne (Apr 12, 2017)

Pookie said:


> I would check Kupo... from what I've heard they are the same manufactures of Avenger gear but sold off brand. I have Avenger, Matthews and Kupo. I now only buy from Kupo as they are reasonably priced and equally well made. I'd also forgo the C-stand and buy a Junior Roller and not add the casters for location work, in the studio I use them on casters. They are beefy and hold up to 26lbs easily...
> 
> https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/862398-REG/Kupo_ks300712_Junior_Roller_Stand_8_8.html



Oh wow..thank you!!!

That Kupo Jr. stand does look like it would fit the bill!!

I can't tell from the photo exactly..do those legs fold up for transport?

Again, thanks for the input!!

cayenne


----------



## Pookie (Apr 12, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > I would check Kupo... from what I've heard they are the same manufactures of Avenger gear but sold off brand. I have Avenger, Matthews and Kupo. I now only buy from Kupo as they are reasonably priced and equally well made. I'd also forgo the C-stand and buy a Junior Roller and not add the casters for location work, in the studio I use them on casters. They are beefy and hold up to 26lbs easily...
> ...



Yes, they fold up just like a light weight speed light stand but it is much beefier. I have 4 of them, 2 I've installed the casters on and two that go out on location with. By far the best stands I have. I have a couple or C-stands but rarely use them over these.

You will need a grip head and if you wish a grip extension or boom if you want full articulation. If just a simple mount, a grip head and baby pin to mount will work too. Sand bags are a good purchase too.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 12, 2017)

I got mine from adorama... cheaper yet... https://www.adorama.com/fplsc.html. They are solid stands, have the arm in case that's important to you.... and a nice grip so they're easy to grab... and best yet, it's free shipping... For that price get a few, we use them on location and off location for our strobes


----------



## Pookie (Apr 13, 2017)

awinphoto said:


> I got mine from adorama... cheaper yet... https://www.adorama.com/fplsc.html. They are solid stands, have the arm in case that's important to you.... and a nice grip so they're easy to grab... and best yet, it's free shipping... For that price get a few, we use them on location and off location for our strobes



C-stands are def cheaper but if you're packing them, the roller stand fold up super small without the casters. Much easier to move and carry around in general, if not a concern the c-stands work just as well. On casters they are hands down better than C-stands in the studio though as you can change positions easily. Especially if you're solo...


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2017)

Pookie said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Thank you for the great info!!

Are the kupo grip head and arm good ones to get to go with it, or do you recommend another brand(s)?

Thanks,

C


----------



## Pookie (Apr 13, 2017)

cayenne said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



I buy Kupo... never had an issue with them. I do also own Avenger and Matthews but see little diff in quality.


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 13, 2017)

Off topic, but get sandbags to prevent stand from falling from a wind gust.

sek



cayenne said:


> Hello all,
> In conjunction to my other post asking about the ORLIT battery powered strobe, it occurred to me, I might not have a helper and might need to put it on a stand while outdoors with a modifier.
> 
> Is there such a thing as a reasonably priced C-Stand and where can I get them?
> ...


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Off topic, but get sandbags to prevent stand from falling from a wind gust.
> 
> sek
> 
> ...



Thank you for the advice!!

Just curious, do ya'll fill those sandbags with real sand...or other matter?

TIA,

C


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 13, 2017)

cayenne said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Off topic, but get sandbags to prevent stand from falling from a wind gust.
> ...



You can fill them with real sand at home depot or if you happen to live close enough to a beach... some people fill it with water bottles, but the heavier the material and more dense the better it will be... Just be careful... I've had sandbag and stands try to hold up large diffuser panels during a photoshoot and when a gust of wind hits them, they almost always turn into a big sail which risk damage not only to the sands but the panel itself... So if working with light modifiers such as that, shoot, even strobes with large umbrellas or even some softboxes, make sure you have an assistant with you to prevent toppling


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 13, 2017)

Pookie said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > I got mine from adorama... cheaper yet... https://www.adorama.com/fplsc.html. They are solid stands, have the arm in case that's important to you.... and a nice grip so they're easy to grab... and best yet, it's free shipping... For that price get a few, we use them on location and off location for our strobes
> ...



I'm not a real big fan of rollers unless i'm in a studio... they CAN make your system a little unstable depending on what and where it is and they are only as good as the locking mechanism that's in it. I prefer my stands for that reason... They are solid and heavier, but that's how a c-stand is supposed to be built. Also, if needed, I can throw on a sand bag or two and know that stand is going no-where. Plus, these stands are taller, have a boom arm, knuckles, and are, to me, more of a complete and solid package, especially for the price... but to each their own.


----------



## cayenne (Apr 13, 2017)

awinphoto said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



Interesting.

I wonder, on the Kubo unit, are the casters/wheels easily changeable? How difficult is it to take them off/put them on when moving between studio and outdoors for use?

C


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 13, 2017)

cayenne said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Pookie may be able to answer this better than me, but just by looking at the design, it looks like they aren't designed to be removed as the lets dont really slope down enough to stabalize it alone without the wheels. Every system has it's compromises, unless your willing to pay out the nose for the equipment... mine can be a wee bit heavier but on the flip side, at least it will save you in the costs of a gym membership haha! but in all seriousness, i've brought my 9 year old son with me and he's able to carry the stands without too much issue, and the logs fold together for easier transportation.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 13, 2017)

cayenne said:


> awinphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



You can take them off and find replacements if you want too. The caster removal/installation is very easy. I use them without casters often and they are every bit as stable as a C-stand. The roller stands foot print is the same as a C-stand. So the stability is equal. Awinphoto's point about stability is nothing I've encountered unless you have a really bad floor. Rollers are just as heavy and gripped as C-stands. The kit Awin mentions is actually lighter than a boomed stand, even flimsier. The boom you were looking at is a much better choice. I have also problems with C-stands in the studio, when an assistant has tried to adjust a c-stands position and the whole package takes a dump because you can't just move the position, the entire unit has to be lifted or dragged into a new position unlike a roller where you unlock and slide it. When fully loaded and you need to move positions it's no small task and can be problematic. Two spills of B1's has made for expensive repairs. Again, with the fold up roller you can use them without casters and then you have options, especially if packing them for location. Options are good, probably why they are also more expensive... 

About sandbags... Fill them with sand but put it in double Ziploc bags within the actual canvas bag as it will contain the sand. You can then extract the sand easily load them and dump it if needed, which I do all the time on the beach. On location I use water bottles or extra batteries for my lights as extra weight also. Although water is not as heavy as sand it's nice to be able to offer water to models and VALs onsite. 

Also a word of warning... as Awin mentions even sandbagged liberally there is always a chance of wind or other "things" causing a spill, like trying to adjust lights in the studio. When you buy any of these heavier stands, they are HEAVIER. They can cause significant injury if you, an assitant or a client is under them and the fall. Learn how to set you grips correctly (and there is a wrong and right way) and how to sandbag properly.


----------



## awinphoto (Apr 13, 2017)

Pookie said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > awinphoto said:
> ...



At the end of the day, I personally would not trust a stand on rollers unless it's in a studio... There is nothing flimsy about my stands but at the end of the day, i suppose this goes down to different strokes for different folks... I've been using C-stands for over 15 years in all different locations and environments and I personally like these stands. But if you want to spend almost 2x on something that rolls, be my guest. But, i will say, there is a right way and a wrong way to have the knuckles, as pookie sugested... Having them on the right will mean that (on a boom) as weight is applied to the boom (lights/modifiers/etc) it will naturally tighten and become more secure... Having the knuckles on the opposite side run the risk of when weight is applied, the knuckles loosening leading to crashes. If using a boom, it is recommended to attach sandbags to the legs, or on the opposite side of the boom counterbalancing them, or both. Anywho, either way you go, good luck and enjoy your new gear.


----------



## Pookie (Apr 13, 2017)

awinphoto said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



I think the point you continually seem to miss is this... on location, I use the roller stands WITHOUT casters. It is in every respect the same as this...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274797-REG/impact_ls_96habi_9_5_heavy_duty_air.html

but made of steel and capable of pulling double duty... in the studio with casters and on-location without. It holds more weight and has a bigger footprint than the linked stand. I own both C-stands and Rollers, after 25 years and two studios, the rollers are more versatile for me. Cayenne will do fine with both. Your linked C-stand with a grip extension is a flimsier approach and cannot be counter balanced well. Cayenne has already been looking at the more substantial steel boom and that in every respect is much better, stable and can be center of gravity adjusted much easier. 

Again, he will be fine with both and the decision, money is his to spend.


----------

